# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Would like some panels made up? Anyone interested?

## Reno8ter

Hello
I would like to see if anyone is interested in doing a few panels for a restoration I am doing near Campbelltown NSW. I am owner building and have my hands full doing other work so was wondering if someone is interested in doing them? I am happy to pay but not really what a professional has quoted me which was $1000, they are pretty straight forward, straight cuts/ clear glass with a bit of rippled glass..pretty simple design really and sizes are 1150x450.....I am also happy to swap my skills doing some work at your place..maybe barter?? Basically if I can't find someone to do it I will leave and do myself down the track as I am pretty handy and might even enjoy the making of the panels but am thinking someone might want the practice and is better set up to complete it quicker than my slow progress......anyway if interested and close to the Southern Highlands or Wollongong send me an email: rfembock@uow.edu.au ...cheers thanks..Rob

----------


## Reno8ter

Ok so might have to do them myself after all...anyone know of a leadlighting course in and around Wollongong area? I have googled and tried TAFE but no luck...thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Ok so might have to do them myself after all...anyone know of a leadlighting course in and around Wollongong area? I have googled and tried TAFE but no luck...thanks

  There seems to be a few vids on youtube.

----------

